
Robpike/Lisp - Shoop
https://github.com/robpike/lisp/blob/master/README.md
======
monocasa
Discussion 5 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23548600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23548600)

------
jsnell
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23548600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23548600)

